# Some questions



## Bigdaddy859 (Mar 6, 2012)

I have got a 3 month old red female. Supposedly old family red nose. And a 5 month old blue male. His bloodline his daddy was 1/3 watchdog, 1/3 razor edge,and1/3 gotti. His mother was 1/2 watchman and 1/2 razor edge. So my questions are my female is a Lil more aggressive than him and a lot more athletic. She is also a lot smaller is this a trait of the ofrn? And what percent of his parents bloodlines is he? Just curious doesn't matter I love them both regardless of linage.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

If your female is really an OFRN dog then she is an APBT. Your blue male is an American Bully if those bloodlines are correct. Similar breeds but two separate breeds.


----------



## Bigdaddy859 (Mar 6, 2012)

Thank you. He's not squaty like the gotti dogs I see online. But he is taller and bigger headed than her. So what youre saying makes since.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

There are different classes for Am Bullies based on height and structure. Have a look in the Bully 101 section for some very informative threads which show the differences between classes and how they compare to similar breeds like APBTs, Amstaffs, SBTs.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

aus_staffy said:


> If your female is really an OFRN dog then she is an APBT. Your blue male is an American Bully if those bloodlines are correct. Similar breeds but two separate breeds.


:goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## Shelleyjoy (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi thanks for your useful sharing.

________________________________
*Dog Kennels, Rabbit Hutches, Chicken Coops*


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

Watchman or watch dog? 

41.5% razor edge, 41.5% watch dog, 16.5% gotti 

Or 41.5% razors edge, 16.5% watch dog, 25% watchman, 16.5% gotti.


----------

